# Sakura vs. Kakashi



## Kai (Aug 14, 2015)

Sakura as she is at the end of the series. Kakashi has one 3 tomoe Sharingan.

Setting: VOTE
Distance: 20 meters
Knowledge: Manga
Restrictions: Mangekyo Sharingan


----------



## Trojan (Aug 14, 2015)

Sakura wins obviously. Sorry Raikiri or whatever your name was. 

Unless she somehow sucks too much or hits by a massive PIS/CIS.


----------



## Alex Payne (Aug 14, 2015)

Either Katsuyu, gg. Or Kakashi beats if she isn't involved.


----------



## Mercurial (Aug 14, 2015)

Kakashi easily schools her without any need for his best moves like any top notch character would do. Let's not be ridicolous. He is much much much faster, much much much more versatile, much much much smarter. She isn't coming even close to touch him due to far better speed, far better taijutsu skill and far better reflexes furtherly enhanced by Sharingan precognition, added to ninjutsu versatility to joke with her.

- Kakashi dodges Sakura's punches easily and kills her straight with Raikiri.
- Kakashi feints her with a Kage Bunshin or a Raiton Kage Bunshin (even better) and rips her in half with a Raikiri infused kunai.
- Kakashi tricks her with Sharingan genjutsu and lops her in half or cuts her head with Raiden.
- Kakashi swats her away with Suiton: Daibafuku or Suiryodan and then fries her with Raikiri extended in Raijuu Tsuiga, furtherly empowered by the water.

And so on. Like 3T or even Sharinganless Kakashi negs her so would do Obito, Itachi, base or even Hiraishinless Minato or Tobirama, base Gai, every really strong and relevant character.


----------



## Semiotic Sacrilege (Aug 14, 2015)

Did EoS Sakura get any long range skills or a significant speed boost? If not, she doesn't have a single hope of touching Kakashi. He has manga knowledge. He knows how dangerous her punches are. He knows she can destroy the ground. He knows of her healing abilities. His intelligence and speed alone are enough to avoid and kill her. Hell, Sakura isn't even a particularly good sensor. Kakashi could distract Sakura with a clone and simply use the same blitz he used on Kakuzu, except aim for the head this time. Game over. The only way Kakashi gets hit by Sakura would be because the author of the story wants it to happen. Logically and by portrayal/feats/etc. it wouldn't happen.


----------



## Semiotic Sacrilege (Aug 14, 2015)

Alex Payne said:


> Either Katsuyu, gg. Or Kakashi beats if she isn't involved.



Katsuyu is nothing compared to the V2's Kakashi was slicing up. He shouldn't have a problem avoiding her acid. He's fast enough to avoid her while dealing with Sakura. And he has the feats of dealing with attacks from multiple locations against Hidan and Kakuzu. (Not getting touched even once by a scythe that has more range and is much faster than Sakura's punches, by the way).


----------



## mylastduchess (Aug 14, 2015)

Semiotic Sacrilege said:


> Did EoS Sakura get any long range skills or a significant speed boost? If not, she doesn't have a single hope of touching Kakashi. He has manga knowledge. He knows how dangerous her punches are. He knows she can destroy the ground. He knows of her healing abilities. His intelligence and speed alone are enough to avoid and kill her. Hell, Sakura isn't even a particularly good sensor. Kakashi could distract Sakura with a clone and simply use the same blitz he used on Kakuzu, except aim for the head this time. Game over. The only way Kakashi gets hit by Sakura would be because the author of the story wants it to happen. Logically and by portrayal/feats/etc. it wouldn't happen.



Sakura dodged Kaguya so Sakura > Kakashi 

but seriously Sakura isn't stupid she knows Kakashi's fighting style too and I don't think any clones would survive this

Link removed


----------



## Mercurial (Aug 14, 2015)

mylastduchess said:


> Sakura dodged Kaguya so Sakura > Kakashi
> 
> but seriously Sakura isn't stupid she knows Kakashi's fighting style too and I don't think any clones would survive this
> 
> *(8)*



Sakura didn't dodge shit. Kakashi saved her with Susanoo just exactly because she was an inch to be reached and killed by the chakra arm. She reacted, yeah, which is a good thing, but that's it. The entire scene was built around Sakura being defenseless and Kakashi jumping to save her appearing with his Perfect Susanoo from nothingness.

Itachi knew how Kakashi fights and Kakashi tricked him. He can trick Sakura 24h on 24h. Or simply casually outmanouver her and kill her.


----------



## Jad (Aug 14, 2015)

Kakashi needing to save Sakura twice in the war, one from falling pikes and the other when they got transported to Kaguya lava dimension doesn't exactly scream superior fighter. Kakashi gives her lessons in being a ninja and schools her. Frankly Sakura's only hope is indeed Katusya which is funny because it seems like once again, Katsuya is the main fighter in the battledome for a summon that has only once engaged in a battle within the Manga, despite numerous times Katusya could have been summoned other times. Sakura is only dangerous when someone creates an opening for her to throw a punch or when it comes to healing as a medical nin.


----------



## Semiotic Sacrilege (Aug 15, 2015)

mylastduchess said:


> Sakura dodged Kaguya so Sakura > Kakashi
> 
> but seriously Sakura isn't stupid she knows Kakashi's fighting style too and I don't think any clones would survive this
> 
> *(8)*



Kakashi is so far above Sakura when it comes to intellect that manga knowledge helps him far more than it does her.  

In fact, I think it might put her at an even bigger disadvantage. Kakashi would recognize that Sakura knows a lot of his tactics. He's smart enough to use that against Sakura by playing with her expectations. She simply can't keep up on an intellectual level.


----------



## Tarot (Aug 15, 2015)

Assuming Sakura has continued honing her skills and on the same level of her sensei, she wins. If not, then Kakashi wins.
Basically all this will amount to is a copypasta of Kakshi vs Tsunade.


----------



## Mercurial (Aug 15, 2015)

Semiotic Sacrilege said:


> Kakashi is so far above Sakura when it comes to intellect that manga knowledge helps him far more than it does her.
> 
> In fact, I think it might put her at an even bigger disadvantage. Kakashi would recognize that Sakura knows a lot of his tactics. He's smart enough to use that against Sakura by playing with her expectations. She simply can't keep up on an intellectual level.



She can't keep up at any level. She is completely outclassed. She has only more physical strength thanks to the chakra enhancement, and more chakra thanks to Byakugo, but that doesn't matter since she isn't even coming close to touch Kakashi and Kakashi is killing her very quickly.


----------



## Trojan (Aug 15, 2015)

She does not need to touch him. Kakashi will die from the impact. lol


----------



## Icegaze (Aug 15, 2015)

Impact of what if she isn't touching him?


----------



## Larry (Aug 15, 2015)

Lmao why is this even a debate


----------



## Larry (Aug 15, 2015)

Lol why the restriction?


----------



## Kai (Aug 15, 2015)

Larry said:


> Lol why the restriction?


Shannaro vs. Kamui would be quite the lengthy debate.


----------



## Larry (Aug 15, 2015)

Kai said:


> Shannaro vs. Kamui would be quite the lengthy debate.



Lengthy or not restrictions are stupid lol, it'd be boring fight without the Mangekyo Sharingan


----------



## Ghost (Aug 15, 2015)

Raiton bunshin feint + decapitation GG.


----------



## Semiotic Sacrilege (Aug 15, 2015)

Larry said:


> Lengthy or not restrictions are stupid lol, it'd be boring fight without the Mangekyo Sharingan



It would be over in less than a second. 

It'd be much more interesting watching Kakashi use tactics to out maneuver Sakura and catch her off guard than to simply warp her head away instantly.


----------



## The Undying (Aug 15, 2015)

Is this Sakura from before Chapter 700 or after?

I mean, Kakashi wins either way, but I can definitely see the gap being smaller if we're discussing adult Sakura.


----------



## Godaime Tsunade (Aug 15, 2015)

Sakura wins this handily. Manga knowledge means she pulls out Katsuyu pretty quickly, and 3 tomoe Kakashi can't dodge massive acid blasts, or should Katsuyu use Daibunretsu first, _omni-directional_ acid blasts for long periods of time. He'll have a particularly tough time if Sakura decides to chakra pump her summon with Byakugou, drastically increasing Katsuyu's acid blasts in scale.

Even without Katsuyu though, Sakura had enough reaction speed to jump away from Kaguya's chakra arm, something RM Naruto regarded as insanely fast. Then there's her incredibly destructive Okasho, which has even more potential than we saw on panel because Sakura never punched anyone with Byakugou chakra fuelling her strike. She could quite literally ground pound with her fist, and the blast alone would rag-doll Kakashi enough to finish him off up close.

Kage Bunshin and elemental ninjutsu are meaningless before Katsuyu, or when Kakashi is flailing around in mid-air.​​


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Aug 15, 2015)

Kakashi cuts her head off.


----------



## Bonly (Aug 16, 2015)

Either Kakashi is gonna get sent flying by Sakura's punches or he's gonna get turned into a stain after he gets punched directly. Byakugo and no Kamui pretty much means he's gonna be fighting for a long battle and with possibility years worth of chakra stored up he's likely not gonna outlast her so yeah he's likely to go down. And if need be Katsuyu GG .


----------



## Ryuzaki (Aug 16, 2015)

ghostcrawler said:


> Raiton bunshin feint + decapitation GG.



Basically, this. 

She's more than likely going to fall for a feint, come on guys, this is Sakura.


----------



## mylastduchess (Aug 17, 2015)

Ryuzaki said:


> Basically, this.
> 
> She's more than likely going to fall for a feint, come on guys, this is Sakura.



I feel like this is your answer to every fight is either kamui or  bushin feint GG

Sakura isn't stupid she knows Kakashi's bushin feints she can easily get rid of them with a shanaroo to the ground or better yet she summons Katsuyu and stands over her GG


----------



## Mercurial (Aug 17, 2015)

mylastduchess said:


> I feel like this is your answer to every fight is either kamui or  bushin feint GG
> 
> Sakura isn't stupid she knows Kakashi's bushin feints she can easily get rid of them with a shanaroo to the ground or better yet she summons Katsuyu and stands over her GG



Itachi and Pain got feinted by Kakashi. We are talking about people a thousand times smarter and with better reactions than Sakura and infinitely more skilled and powerful fighters and with Sharingan and Rinnegan dojutsu. Kakashi feints her while reading Icha-Icha.

Tsunade's Tsutenkyakyu (mega chakra enhanced kick which is the same basically of Sakura's Okasho, mega chakra enhanced punch) was dodged easily by armless Orochimaru and part 1 Kabuto, who Shippuden Kakashi would run circles around even with his legs tied. Albeit Sakura puts far more power than Tsunade, she is moving like she isn't moving at all compared to Kakashi. In the War he couldn't defend in time from the Juubi's Mokuton spikes, while Kakashi could dance through them and even take the time to jump behind Sakura and save her. Sakura was outperformed in pure taijutsu skill and CQC speed by fucking fodders Omoi and Karui just some time before the War and I didn't see any improvement, she just has more power in her punches which isn't taijutsu skill. Kakashi kept up more than once with Gated Gai, outperformed and outspeeded Obito, counterblitzed Sharingan and Rinnegan enhanced V2 jinchuriki. The speed, reflexes, taijutsu skill gap is abysmal, not to mention Kakashi's smartness and versatility. There isn't even a fight.

Katsuyu's acid was easily dodged by Manda. The same Manda who was intercepted and outspeeded by fucking part 1 Tsunade (who armless Orochimaru and part 1 Kabuto could dodge with ease, Kabuto could dodge her hits for so long time that he exhausted her who couldn't hit him) jumping while wielding a giant sword. Kakashi dodges that shit with so much ease I can't even describe it. Katsuyu it's made of water. Kakashi fries it with Raijuu Tsuiga. Or just kills Sakura and bye bye Katsuyu.


----------



## mylastduchess (Aug 17, 2015)

Raikiri19 said:


> Itachi and Pain got feinted by Kakashi. We are talking about people a thousand times smarter and with better reactions than Sakura and infinitely more skilled and powerful fighters and with Sharingan and Rinnegan dojutsu. Kakashi feints her while reading Icha-Icha.


 Sakura is Kakashi's student she knows of Kakashi's techniques more than anyone its not just a question of intelligence



> Tsunade's Tsutenkyakyu (mega chakra enhanced kick which is the same basically of Sakura's Okasho, mega chakra enhanced punch) was dodged easily by armless Orochimaru and part 1 Kabuto, who Shippuden Kakashi would run circles around even with his legs tied. Albeit Sakura puts far more power than Tsunade, she is moving like she isn't moving at all compared to Kakashi.


Why are we using Tsunade's part 1 feats exactly?

Try dodging this: 1 (notice how small those Juubi clones look while being flung in the air) Especially since you think bushing feint... Kakashi jumps out of the ground....GG try hiding from the ground when she does that



> In the War he couldn't defend in time from the Juubi's Mokuton spikes, while Kakashi could dance through them and even take the time to jump behind Sakura and save her. Sakura was outperformed in pure taijutsu skill and CQC speed by fucking fodders Omoi and Karui just some time before the War and I didn't see any improvement, she just has more power in her punches which isn't taijutsu skill. Kakashi kept up more than once with Gated Gai, outperformed and outspeeded Obito, counterblitzed Sharingan and Rinnegan enhanced V2 jinchuriki. The speed, reflexes, taijutsu skill gap is abysmal, not to mention Kakashi's smartness and versatility. There isn't even a fight.


 Nowhere did I mention that Sakura is superior to Kakashi in any of those... and thanks for mentioning how awesome Kakashi is but see in a fight you should also consider what the other party brings to the fight (like instant regeneration, a giant almost indestructible summon) to see how the fight goes right? Not just Bushin hide in the ground GG



> Katsuyu's acid was easily dodged by Manda. The same Manda who was intercepted and outspeeded by fucking part 1 Tsunade (who armless Orochimaru and part 1 Kabuto could dodge with ease, Kabuto could dodge her hits for so long time that he exhausted her who couldn't hit him) jumping while wielding a giant sword. Kakashi dodges that shit with so much ease I can't even describe it.


 I didn't even mention the acid but OK. How would Kakashi Bushin feint work when Sakura 
simply stands on top of Katsuyu?



> Katsuyu it's made of water.


 where did it say that? 





> Kakashi fries it with Raijuu Tsuiga.


 Sure that tiny ass ration technique is gonna fry a boss size summon Ok 





> Or just kills Sakura and bye bye Katsuyu.


 good luck with that let me guess bushin feint on top of Katsuyu?


----------



## Ersa (Aug 17, 2015)

Personally taking her war arc feats into account and seeing the growth the protagonists went through combined with Sasuke's assertion she wasn't weak I struggle to see Sakura losing to base Kakashi. If Sakura got even a _fifth _of the power-up compared to Naruto and Sasuke over the 15 years then she's easily above base Kakashi and possibly MS Kakashi.

So yeah I'd peg War Arc Sakura a bit under Tsunade and End of Series Sakura in the sickly Itachi and Jiraiya tier so I think she rolls base Kakashi.


----------



## Ryuzaki (Aug 17, 2015)

mylastduchess said:


> I feel like this is your answer to every fight is either kamui or  bushin feint GG
> 
> Sakura isn't stupid she knows Kakashi's bushin feints she can easily get rid of them with a shanaroo to the ground or better yet she summons Katsuyu and stands over her GG



There's nothing wrong with a clone feint, it's just Kakashi uses it most of the time, it's apart of his repertoire and not like he has a problem executing it either, since he managed to do it against multiple shinobi on a caliber far greater than Sakura.

I'm one of the few people that go via the Kamui route, unless it's an absolute necessity.


----------



## Zef (Aug 17, 2015)

Sakura blitzed Shin. He had several eyes.


Kakashi gets negged.


----------



## Arles Celes (Aug 18, 2015)

Raikiri19 said:


> Itachi and Pain got feinted by Kakashi. We are talking about people a thousand times smarter and with better reactions than Sakura and infinitely more skilled and powerful fighters and with Sharingan and Rinnegan dojutsu. Kakashi feints her while reading Icha-Icha.
> 
> Tsunade's Tsutenkyakyu (mega chakra enhanced kick which is the same basically of Sakura's Okasho, mega chakra enhanced punch) was dodged easily by armless Orochimaru and part 1 Kabuto, who Shippuden Kakashi would run circles around even with his legs tied. Albeit Sakura puts far more power than Tsunade, she is moving like she isn't moving at all compared to Kakashi. In the War he couldn't defend in time from the Juubi's Mokuton spikes, while Kakashi could dance through them and even take the time to jump behind Sakura and save her. Sakura was outperformed in pure taijutsu skill and CQC speed by fucking fodders Omoi and Karui just some time before the War and I didn't see any improvement, she just has more power in her punches which isn't taijutsu skill. Kakashi kept up more than once with Gated Gai, outperformed and outspeeded Obito, counterblitzed Sharingan and Rinnegan enhanced V2 jinchuriki. The speed, reflexes, taijutsu skill gap is abysmal, not to mention Kakashi's smartness and versatility. There isn't even a fight.
> 
> Katsuyu's acid was easily dodged by Manda. The same Manda who was intercepted and outspeeded by fucking part 1 Tsunade (who armless Orochimaru and part 1 Kabuto could dodge with ease, Kabuto could dodge her hits for so long time that he exhausted her who couldn't hit him) jumping while wielding a giant sword. Kakashi dodges that shit with so much ease I can't even describe it. Katsuyu it's made of water. Kakashi fries it with Raijuu Tsuiga. Or just kills Sakura and bye bye Katsuyu.



Tsunades strongest smashy smashy was inferior to Sakuras strongest smashy smashy with Hashi himself commenting on Sakura having superior power when compared to Tsunade.

As for speed Sakura blitzed Kaguya and later Shin who could keep up with Naruto and Sasuke. Id say she is fast enough.

And her Byakugou protected her even from Madaras gudoudamas. She wont die easily and her chakra reserves allowed her for plenty of feats during the war so she wont tire soon either. Also though Katsuyu is not invincible I do not see anything from Kakashis arsenal aside from Kamui being a threat to her.


----------



## Mercurial (Aug 18, 2015)

Arles Celes said:


> Tsunades strongest smashy smashy was inferior to Sakuras strongest smashy smashy with Hashi himself commenting on Sakura having superior power when compared to Tsunade.
> 
> As for speed Sakura blitzed Kaguya and later Shin who could keep up with Naruto and Sasuke. Id say she is fast enough.
> 
> And her Byakugou protected her even from Madaras gudoudamas. She wont die easily and her chakra reserves allowed her for plenty of feats during the war so she wont tire soon either. Also though Katsuyu is not invincible I do not see anything from Kakashis arsenal aside from Kamui being a threat to her.



And Tsunade's smashy smashy was dodged with the utmost ease by part 1 Kabuto and armless Orochimaru. Shippuden Kakashi is many, many, many times faster plus Sharingan precognition and clone feints that tricked Itachi and Pain. I guess Sakura isn't hitting shit.

What? Sakura was completely blitzed by Kaguya's first form (1), let alone the second/final form which is even faster (2). Sakura only hit Kaguya due to the fact she was already wounded by Kakashi's Kamui Raikiri and was troubled by Naruto and Sasuke being close to seal her, Kaguya flied above to dodge Naruto and Sasuke but she came right under Sakura who was thrown above her by Kakashi's Perfect Susanoo so she was hit. Shin was not keeping up with anyone since Sasuke was massively weakened and Naruto not only was rusty but basically didn't even move for the course of the battle. Sakura later had a lot of trouble at fighting Shin, needing Sasuke to save her. She only hit him due to surprise effect, she wasn't able to do well against him later in a fair fight. In the War he couldn't defend in time from the Juubi's Mokuton spikes, while Kakashi could dance through them and even take the time to jump behind Sakura and save her. Sakura was outperformed in pure taijutsu skill and CQC speed by fucking fodders Omoi and Karui just some time before the War and I didn't see any improvement, she just has more power in her punches which isn't taijutsu skill. Kakashi kept up more than once with Gated Gai, outperformed and outspeeded Obito, counterblitzed Sharingan and Rinnegan enhanced V2 jinchuriki. Not to mention that Sharinganless Kakashi casually outspeeded and intercepting Byakugo powered Sakura's dash (3). The speed, reflexes, taijutsu skill gap is abysmal, not to mention Kakashi's smartness and versatility. There isn't even a fight. 

Byakugo protected or, actually, healed her from a wound by Madara's Gudodama staff which was, actually, very very very little, not to mention not even on a vital point. Kakashi would literally destroy her heart with Raikiri, pulverize her head with Raikiri or a Raikiri infused kunai or smash it with Rasengan, cut off her head or her body in pieces with Raiden, fry her with Raikiri extended in Raijuu Tsuiga. Yeah she is not surviving that. Not to mention he can use Sharingan genjutsu to make her disable Byakugo, he proved his Sharingan genjutsu is on par with Obito who would mindfuck Sakura 365 days a year.

Katsuyu's acid was easily dodged by Manda. The same Manda who was intercepted and outspeeded by fucking part 1 Tsunade (who armless Orochimaru and part 1 Kabuto could dodge with ease, Kabuto could dodge her hits for so long time that he exhausted her who couldn't hit him) jumping while wielding a giant sword. Kakashi dodges that shit with so much ease I can't even describe it. Katsuyu is a snail so her body is mostly made of water, more than the 80% actually (until someone proves that this fictional snail's body composition is different from real snails; which no one can, especially because the ability to survive powerful impacts is exactly because of its liquid nature), so Kakashi can easily kill it by spamming Raiton to fry her, or just get rid of her by killing Sakura.


----------



## LuLu88 (Sep 2, 2015)

Obviously it's Kakashi. Who the hell will say Sakura! Sakura's super strength has no match for Kakashi's speed.


----------



## thechickensage (Sep 2, 2015)

This should really be sharingan-less Kakashi vs Sakura because Kakashi + basic sharingan = NO sakura attacks land.   But sharingan-less Kakashi still should win.

We've never ACTUALLY seen Katsuyu really fight vs high tier people in Part II, so people saying that Katsuyu solos or whatever are guessing pretty wildly.  It's not like the frogs or snakes, whose combat move sets we've seen.  THAT, and when we've seen Katsuyu fight, it was in the context of other Monster Summons (Frog/Snake), not vs a single person...and that fact makes it even harder to predict/describe Sakura+Katsuyu battle tactics in a smart way.

Kakashi has sakura beat in the most important areas: speed, taijutsu, jutsu versatility, intelligence, combat adaptiveness.

Sakura has the edge in terms of 1) regen, 2) summon, and 3) strength.  

But 1) regen will only help vs nonlethal strikes, 2) her summon is of questionable strength (sorry Bonly), and her 3) strength doesn't matter if she can't land a hit.  



And when people say "acid spray" and similar things, how will Sakura be protected from these AoE attacks?  Does a Katsuyu body swallow sakura then spray the ENTIRE area with destructive acid?  That would be the only way I could see Kakashi losing.


----------



## FlamingRain (Sep 2, 2015)

You act like Sakura can't ride on top of or inside of Katsuyu.


----------



## Yoko (Sep 2, 2015)

Kakashi has the speed and reflexes to avoid anything Sakura throws at him and a versatile jutsu pool to keep her at a distance.  Suitons can push her back if she gets too close and Raiton Wolf can paralyze her.  He has knowledge on Byakugo, and given he already saw a torso wound fail to hurt Sakura, he'll likely aim for the head.  Between Sharingan Genjutsu, and Doton feint / Raiton Kage Bunshin combos, Kakashi can easily distract her and create an opening to pierce her skull or better yet, decapitate her.

As for Katsuyu, I don't place much weight on a summon that performed poorly in its sole combat showing when it was part of a team effort.  Even then, I have little reason to believe its attacks are fast enough to threaten Kakashi.  Furthermore, the slug is susceptible to being Sharingan Genjutsu'd.  The whole 'Katsuyu doesn't have eyes' argument loses credibility  when we've seen ocular Genjutsu work on the 6-tailed Slug as well as the fact that Katsuyu has been shown to react to visual cues with its "eyes."


----------



## thechickensage (Sep 2, 2015)

How many times has Katsuyu actually attacked someone in the manga?  One acid shot?  Or are there more that I missed...?

And by the way, she missed that one shot, it landed on rocks, right?


----------



## The Pirate on Wheels (Sep 2, 2015)

Gamabuta couldn't hit Manda either, with his tanto or his gigantic katon.  Manda's probably just awesome more-so than Katsuyu and Gamabunta sucking.


----------



## FlamingRain (Sep 2, 2015)

The summoners don't stop existing when the opponent is trying to deal with the summon.

Katsuyu would never fall to Sharingan Genjutsu considering that Sakura is telepathically linked to it thanks to the Byakugō no In. Sakura would sense the irregularity in its Chakra and release it immediately.


If it happened to have split off any clones, it might be able to release itself.


----------



## Tarot (Sep 3, 2015)

I always chuckle at these "aims for the head" arguments when dealing with a regenerative character. When has this ever been feasible in a 1v1 fight in the manga, and why is it never argued in any other scenario?


----------



## DaVizWiz (Sep 3, 2015)

It's argued against Tsunade, Sakura, Orochimaru, Kabuto, Hidan etc.

But yeah, the head thing happened in the manga  against a highly regenerative character.

It's happened against non-regenerative characters as well. Gai attempted kicking Obito in the head and hitting him with his chucks in the head, Naruto attempted hitting him in the head multiple times, Sasuke set Orochimaru's head on fire in Part 1, Deidara blew the faces off the Sand Guard upon infiltrating the village with C1 spiders, hell even Kakashi went for a head shot Raikri against Deva Path

The head really isn't necessary though. Raikiri can severe limbs pretty easily the last time I checked 


Yes, that happened in the *manga*

Loss of an arm means no Katsuya (hand seals required to summon), loss of a leg just means Sakura dies the next time Kakashi's feet touch the ground (shunshin). 

Why bother with a limb when cutting them in half is just as effective?

*Spoiler*: __ 








And oh shit there's another example of a Raikiri head shot attempt by Kakashi, how about that.... wow


----------



## The Pirate on Wheels (Sep 3, 2015)

FlamingRain said:


> The summoners don't stop existing when the opponent is trying to deal with the summon.
> 
> Katsuyu would never fall to Sharingan Genjutsu considering that Sakura is telepathically linked to it thanks to the Byakugō no In. Sakura would sense the irregularity in its Chakra and release it immediately.
> 
> ...



True.  Sakura feeds Katsuya chakra via her seal.  Inserting chakra is a method of breaking genjutsu.


----------



## thechickensage (Sep 3, 2015)

^^^ what davizwiz said above

you guys realize that kakashi specifically aims for 1-shot kills with his raikiri blade, right?  As in...he does it whenever he uses raikiri?  He doesn't have the massive chakra reserves of a Naruto or Kisame, so he focuses his attacks on setting up 1-shot kills

vs Kakuzu and Zabuza, he went straight for the heart.   In order to 1shot them.  So even for non-regenerative characters, he goes for the kill.

Katsuyu is really perfect as a medic's summon, but she lacks offensive power

IMO, sakura will not be able to hurt kakashi with anything in her arsenal, including katsuyu


----------



## nmwn93 (Sep 3, 2015)

Sakura wins. I think all 3 have surpassed kakashi. But eh what do I know


----------



## Semiotic Sacrilege (Sep 3, 2015)

DaVizWiz said:


> It's argued against Tsunade, Sakura, Orochimaru, Kabuto, Hidan etc.
> 
> But yeah, the head thing happened in the manga  against a highly regenerative character.
> 
> ...


----------



## DaVizWiz (Sep 3, 2015)

One more for the future MotM Ryuzaki


----------



## FlamingRain (Sep 3, 2015)

Pretty sure that was Chōza.

And it's largely because of Chōji and Chōza that they got Deva in that position in the first place.


----------



## Ryuzaki (Sep 3, 2015)

FlamingRain said:


> Pretty sure that was Chōza.
> 
> And it's largely because of Chōji and Chōza that they got Deva in that position in the first place.


Oh wow, I didn't think I'd be more peeved with it being Chouza, but I sure as hell am 

I don't think it changes the fact that Kakashi went for a headshot, I believe he planned on doing that with his trap bunshin either way. It still would have been just as effective and this way, at least Ashura would be down for good.


DaVizWiz said:


> One more for the future MotM Ryuzaki


----------



## The Pirate on Wheels (Sep 4, 2015)

That last one looks like a shot to the back to me...


----------



## Tarot (Sep 4, 2015)

Death Arcana said:


> I When has this ever been feasible in a *1v1* fight in the manga, and why is it never argued in any other scenario?






> But yeah, the head thing happened in the manga  against a highly regenerative character.


You forgot to mention Shikamaru holding him in place. 



> It's happened against non-regenerative characters as well. Gai attempted kicking Obito in the head and hitting him with his chucks in the head, Naruto attempted hitting him in the head multiple times,


4 on 1 does help your odds 





> Sasuke set Orochimaru's head on fire in Part 1, Deidara blew the faces off the Sand Guard upon infiltrating the village with C1 spiders,


Those are legit feats, even though Oro was dicking around, and sand nin were being killed off in stealth 





> hell even Kakashi went for a head shot Raikri against Deva Path


After failing the first time and then he had Choji and Chouza restrain him in the 2nd attempt. 



> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


except in that scenario he's fucked. His arm is lodged in Sakura, and she can just grab his arm and rip him to shreds now that he's stuck. Also, you can summon without seals, as Orochimaru showed with the Rashoman gates. 



> Why bother with a limb when cutting them in half is just as effective?
> 
> *Spoiler*: __


Cool, I wonder how he keeps that steady formation when getting blasted by a giant shockwave that can launch giant 100 ft debri, and if you don't believe me, check out some pixel scaling I've seen.  

*Spoiler*: __ 







I don't want to imagine how much stronger it's gotten as Sakura's matured. Really, Kakashi's prefered method of sneaking via doton is shot unless he wants to turn into paste. AoE is on Sakura's side since she can wreck the entire battleground in a moment and his 1hp clones aren't gonna last, So I'm not sure where he's gonna sneak. On top of that she's also got suiton, doton, and chakra-enhanced Katsuya acid 


> And oh shit there's another example of a Raikiri head shot attempt by Kakashi, how about that.... wow.


If that's the image you posted below, then he's clearly aiming for the back. 
So all I've seen are that headshots are an extremely risky tactic even when you have back-up that are distracting the target. I might be wrong since I've only heard this in assassin fiction, but I've read that it's always better to aim for the heart since the torso is a much bigger target and has other important organs you can hit when you miss. The head is a smaller target and has far more mobility and is thus easier to evade with and if you miss, you're more vulnerable for reaching for a harder target and compromising your balance. The problem is that Kakashi's only lethal attack requires him getting close to someone who can kill with a punch or kick and tank his deadliest attack unless he lands a hit on very specific spot. Pardon me for thinking he doesn't immediately have this in the bag.


----------



## DaVizWiz (Sep 4, 2015)

Damnit POW, don't ruin our thunder


----------



## DaVizWiz (Sep 4, 2015)

> You forgot to mention Shikamaru holding him in place.


Why is that relevant? His head was taken off because he was believed to be nigh-unkillable. 



> 4 on 1 does help your odds Those are legit feats, even though Oro was dicking around, and sand nin were being killed off in stealth After failing the first time and then he had Choji and Chouza restrain him in the 2nd attempt.


Naruto headbutting Obito, Naruto Rasenganing Obito's mask, Naruto attempting to chakra punch Obito's head

There's 3 more 

Ei went after Minato and Edo Madara's faces. 

Threre's 5 more. 

Suigetsu water-gunned Yamato's head, Mangetsu water gunned a fodder's head, Suigetsu is shown attempting to water gun Sasuke's head in his debut.

There's 3 more. 

Asura Path going after Tsunade's face with arm blades in rocket blitz

Shall I continue? 

Solo feats:
>Lee kicking Sasuke in the face 1 on 1
>Obito kneeing Kakashi in the face 1 on 1
>Naruto punching off Haku's mask, punching him in face subsequently afterward again 1 on 1
>Ei going after KCM Naruto's face 1 on 1 (Tsunade refused to participate) 
>(*2*) Ei going after Sasuke's face twice 1 on 1 (ribcage chop & elbow) (Suigetsu -> Darui, C was down for the count)
>Sasuke punching Deidara in the face 1 on 1
>Tobirama going for Madara's head 1 on 1
>Gai going after Judara's head twice while in the 7th Gate 1 on 1
>SM Jiraiya kicking Human Path's face 1 on 3
>SM Jiraiya going after Animal path's head via blindside 1 on 3
>Kakashi going after Deva Path's face (Mud wall) 1 on 1
>Lee kicking Gaara in the head 1 on 1
>Kimimaro nearly cutting Lee's head off 1 on 1 (got his hair)
>Kimimaro firing fingertip bones at Gaara's head
>Hidan throwing his Scythe at Asuma's face and acquiring blood 1 on 4 (Kakuzu stayed out of it as per request)
>Sasuke & Naruto punching each other in the face VOTE2
>SM Naruto Kata Box Preta Path's head 1 on 1
>SM Naruto attempts kick on Deva Path head but is blocked (strictly telling frogs to stay out of it)



> Cool, I wonder how he keeps that steady formation when getting blasted by a giant shockwave that can launch giant 100 ft debri, and if you don't believe me, check out some pixel scaling I've seen.
> 
> *Spoiler*: __


How about he jumps beforehand? Unless you think that debris explosion is faster than his shunshin speed?

Let's not bother mentioning the fact that he survived a direct kick from Kakuzu, multiple ST's from Deva Path and Jinchuriki tail whips. 



> I don't want to imagine how much stronger it's gotten as Sakura's matured. Really, Kakashi's prefered method of sneaking via doton is shot unless he wants to turn into paste. AoE is on Sakura's side since she can wreck the entire battleground in a moment and his 1hp clones aren't gonna last, So I'm not sure where he's gonna sneak. On top of that she's also got suiton, doton, and chakra-enhanced Katsuya acid
> If that's the image you posted below, then he's clearly aiming for the back.
> So all I've seen are that headshots are an extremely risky tactic even when you have back-up that are distracting the target. I might be wrong since I've only heard this in assassin fiction, but I've read that it's always better to aim for the heart since the torso is a much bigger target and has other important organs you can hit when you miss. The head is a smaller target and has far more mobility and is thus easier to evade with and if you miss, you're more vulnerable for reaching for a harder target and compromising your balance. The problem is that Kakashi's only lethal attack requires him getting close to someone who can kill with a punch or kick and tank his deadliest attack unless he lands a hit on very specific spot. Pardon me for thinking he doesn't immediately have this in the bag.


Sakura hit Shin directly, they battled in Gaiden- she didn't do shit to him. 

Her strike didn't even bust the Juubi spore- and she hit it twice. All it did was send it back. Only when she hit the ground did it do anything of note. 

Kakashi has Raiton-infused kunai which saved Naruto's ass from Rinnegan Obito, that technique is clearly as lethal as a normal Raikiri, and considering Kakashi's kunai throwing speed (close to TSB-level) that's pretty dangerous.

20m distance start, I'd love to see her activate Byakugou and punch the ground before Kakashi is close enough to double raikiri her arms off.


----------



## Ghost (Sep 4, 2015)

Death Arcana said:


> I always chuckle at these "aims for the head" arguments when dealing with a regenerative character. When has this ever been feasible in a 1v1 fight in the manga, and why is it never argued in any other scenario?



Kakashi knows that Sakura has good regeneration. Kakashi is a skilled killer. Obviously he would go for the head.


----------



## Alex Payne (Sep 4, 2015)

This looks hilarious actually. Who needs eyes.


----------



## DaVizWiz (Sep 4, 2015)

Well Kakashi never keeps his right eye open in combat, especially close quarters, which is kind of interesting. 

But yeah, it does look like he's taking a nap in mid-combat lmao


----------



## Ryuzaki (Sep 4, 2015)

^ I think it interferes with his perception, I've always wondered how funny his vision must look.


----------



## ~M~ (Sep 4, 2015)

Death Arcana said:


> Assuming Sakura has continued honing her skills and on the same level of her sensei, she wins. If not, then Kakashi wins.
> Basically all this will amount to is a copypasta of Kakshi vs Tsunade.



Tsunade has like 20 years more of experience under her belt along with superior training, war experience, and genetics


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Sep 4, 2015)

Is plot restricted ? If it is, then Kakashi stomps. If plot isn't restricted, Kakashi low-mid difs.


----------



## LostSelf (Sep 4, 2015)

I've always said it. If a character has high durability/regenerative, the other character knowing that, should be smart enough to target the head (some shinobis attacks the head: Minato, Shikamaru, Kakashi, Gai, etc).

I mean, one don't need a masters degree of the biology and an IQ similar to Itachi's.

Too hard to kill? Chop the head off. It's so vulnerable that even Sage Mode Madara covered his head when he was being attacked.

Even if Kakashi never did it. It's not something he wouldn't do against this kind of opponents.


----------

